# Deer Camp Practical Jokes



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Give it your best shot and see if you can top this one.

I had the pleasure of hunting a ranch in south texas a few years back where practical jokes ran wild. The ranch is part free range, part high fence. We'd regularly go into the high fence to look at the exotics (black buck, elk, whitetail,etc...) "no shooting". One day we went into the "Zoo " and noticed a small 8 point stuck in some soft clay near the water tank. We tried to circle around him to get him out but before we could he worked his way out. (Here comes the joke). The host had recently had a set of 6x6 elk sheds mounted to hang in the camp. On the way back to camp we concived the joke. The other hunters where around back of the house shooting skeet with the host. We drove in quietly and hurried to grab the rack and hang it out of the back of the truck. I then went around and as seriously as I could told the host that we had to shoot the Bull elk because it was stuck in the mud. Not believing me he came around the corner to see a huge set of horns projecting from the truck bed. The explicts flew and you could see the horror in his eyes. Once it was over he walk to the truck to take a better look and having nothing to say he turned without a word and walked off.... Now there's a part two to this (hosts revenge) but I'll wait to see what kind of response it gets


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Pratical jokes*

Good Post. The best one I ever saw was 25 years ago on a ranch South of Rocksprings. Two brothers were hunting the ranch. The younger brother was rather fresh out of high school and a real green horn. He put up a stand that was about 300yds from the road. To mark his trail, he tied a piece of surveyers tape every 5 feet from where he parked his truck to his stand. The night before opening day, his older brother goes into the woods, and follows his trail of tape. He then starts at the stand and removes the tape all the way to the parking area. He then takes a 20% tangent and marks a trail out into nothing. When he runs out of tape he follows his tape trail back to the truck, comes back to camp and goes to sleep. His brother did not get back to camp until almost lunch opening morning. Man, was he mad! He knew who had done it. He never did find his stand, fired all of his bullets and finally lucked his way back to camp. Still the funniest thing I have seen at camp.
BB


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

There was one last year about a goat in a box stand before daylight which was funney. Seems the jokesters stole the ole boys flashlight and dropped him off at a box stand which had a goat tied up in it


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

a few years ago i went out with a buddy on his place where as a guest i was only allowed a doe. well i got out to a blind and was not there for more then 20 minutes anda huge doe comes out so i go ahead and take her. well she ran about 20- 30 yards before dropping in some heavy brush. while walking i find a skull of a long dead buck (scored him in camp around 155 or so) i drug the doe out to the road and then "strategicly" placed the skull so it looked like i had taken a buck not a doe. i walked back to camp to get my buddy and a truck. all the time telling him how sorry i was but not telling him why yet. as we come over the hill i am sure i could hear his heart stop beating. (he was the biggest advocate of the guest=doe only rule) 
we took the animal back to camp and set it up in the truck to look the same and then got the other 5 guys up (they got in late the night before) and proceded to pi%% them off with this deer.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Welcome to 2cool hunt2grill....Here is last years Deer Lease P-Joke thread....Some very good ones here.....Enjoy

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=43812&highlight=practical+jokes

New ones are always good....

chief


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

About 5 yrs. ago, my family had a lease halfway between Mason & Junction. No electricity or running water for the travel trailer, so we had to use the outhouse near camp to drop a deuce. Well, my brother is deathly afraid of snakes, and before going into the outhouse, he always checked for snakes both inside and out. One year, dad fixed 2 mesquite thorns to a long stick, and waited until my brother went into the outhouse. Dad walked quietly to the back of the outhouse, positioned the long stick with thorns under the opening of the house, and hit my brother on the butt with the thorns, then walked silently and swiftly back to the campfire...scared the **** out of my brother, who was convinced he had been bitten by a snake. The marks that the thorns left looked identical to a snakebite. We let him believe it for about 2 minutes, due to the fact that we couldn't keep from laughing anymore.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

This About had me in tears.....It wont be long & lil Bro will get ya back.

Oxx..



clouser said:


> About 5 yrs. ago, my family had a lease halfway between Mason & Junction. No electricity or running water for the travel trailer, so we had to use the outhouse near camp to drop a deuce. Well, my brother is deathly afraid of snakes, and before going into the outhouse, he always checked for snakes both inside and out. One year, dad fixed 2 mesquite thorns to a long stick, and waited until my brother went into the outhouse. Dad walked quietly to the back of the outhouse, positioned the long stick with thorns under the opening of the house, and hit my brother on the butt with the thorns, then walked silently and swiftly back to the campfire...scared the **** out of my brother, who was convinced he had been bitten by a snake. The marks that the thorns left looked identical to a snakebite. We let him believe it for about 2 minutes, due to the fact that we couldn't keep from laughing anymore.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Last day Deer Season*

The last day of last years season my friend put me in a blind where the biggest buck was seen on this lease by his girlfriend. Right at dark a heard of pigs show up and take a shot. It wasn't two minutes later me phone start vibrating and I answer it to tell him that I GOT HIM. Well, I shot over the pigs at 50 yrds and went to look for blood. Five minutes later my phone vibrates again and I tell him I am going to get the Jeep and will be in camp soon with him loaded on the front basket. About 30 minutes later I show up with no Buck and he looks worried and puzzled. Where is it he asks? I said man its to heavy to load by myself, I need your help. Its a 12 point with a 26 inch pread. Boy he's ****** now. We start down the road and I turn left to circle back to camp and let him know it ws just pigs.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

My buddies got into a war a few years back while on a several day turkey bow-hunt on the King Ranch. As they were all packin up gettin ready to go their separate ways back home Buddy #1 took one of the ol turkey heads and slid it into Buddy #2s glove box in his truck. Everyone loaded up and rolled out. After 4 or 5 days when Buddy #1 hadn't gotten a @**eatin phone call from Buddy #2, he figured that that ol Tom head was gonna lay around in the glove box of that ol huntin truck for a while longer and get reeeeeeaaaaaally nasty before it was ever discovered. He also started to notice a slight odor around the spare bedroom area of his own home.....hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Another day or so went by and the odor of death and decay was now almost unbearable! Buddy #1 had checked the attic and all around his house thinkin that something must have crawled up and died, but found nothing! Turns out that Buddy #2 had found the turkey head before leaving camp and slid it off inside Buddy #1s bow case, which Buddy #1 happened to store in said STAAANKY room!

Can you say BACKFIRE:rotfl: !

Isn't that how it went down Texas Two Guns?!?!?!?!:rotfl:


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

We had a guy that would always brag about how he never shot a deer closer than 300 yds. He would set his feeder up at least 300 from the stand and shoot the first doe that came to it every year. One year we took his scope and moved it 40 clicks to the left. He emptied his gun that morning and no dear. he came back to camp and told us he was shooting at hogs that were about 600yds away.

While he was engaged in conversation, we went out to his truck and moved his scope back 40 clicks. About two hours later he decided to check his Zero. He came back showing off his excellent group at 200 yds. when he got back in the camp house, we moved his scope 40 clicks to the left again. 

That evening, he went out and emptied his gun three times. When he got back to camp he said those hogs were covering him up, but they were just too far away. One guy told him he was FOS he had seen the deer under his feeder and he just missed. well, that riled him up so we went to the range and put up another target. 

We put the headlights down range and he shot 3 and someone carried him down to his target. While he was gone, we set his scope back again. He came back and said something was wrong with his gun. I told him to let me try it. I put three in an 1.5 in. group at 200 yds , dead center about 2 in. high. Finally, after all the laughter, he figured it out.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

*here ya go, I still have dreams about that morning*



neckdeep said:


> There was one last year about a goat in a box stand before daylight which was funney. Seems the jokesters stole the ole boys flashlight and dropped him off at a box stand which had a goat tied up in it


My Brother in Law (JERK) we were hunting on his ranch one year, the whiskey was a flowin, about 11:30 I went to bed, they decided to get me, so they take off to the barn and get a billy-goat and some horns from a deer they shot earlier it was an 8 point, the tied these horns to that Billy-goat and proceeded to take him out to my stand, yep they did not tie him to a fence or tree they put that **** thing in my stand, then come back to the house and remove my flashlight from by backpack, so I get up the next morning ready to go, they drop me off and off they went, well I could not find my flash light, my head was hurtin but I know where the stand is so I do not need a light so off a walkin I went, I get to the stand and the 1st thing I do is place my gun in through the window and that is when I heard the kickin, I must have woke him up, I immediatley out of fright jump back and start cussing at who ever is in there, thinking it was an illegal from mexico, but this thing went on like crazy, I had no friggin clue, it was dark I had no light my gun was in there with whatever, I gained my wits and snuck to the window reached in and grabbed my gun, as I was removing it from the blind this son of a ***** kicked so hard he knocked the side of the stand down, I was freakin all I wanted to do was put a bullet in the gun and start shooting I was backin up and tryin load my gun(Of course the bullets had been removed by wonderful brother in law) this thing started comin at me and I just froze then all of the sudden al I heard BAAAA BAAAA BAAAA BAAA (a **** goat) I was fricken ******. I could then hear them all laughin about 200 yards away....... I got him back when I ductaped an old alarm clock to the bottom of his tri-pod, it went of at 5:30 P.M. I was not allowed to hunt for a while after that.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

At the lease in Fort Stockton we were graced with the presence of the self proclaimed greatest hunter around. I mean this guy had to lug his ego around
in a towsack. You know the type.

Anyway, we cut a deer silhouette out of ply wood (huge rack of course) and had his wife paint it up really nice. After he racked out for the night we drove out and set up
up about 200 yards from his stand.

Right after sunup we heard the shots and knew he took the bait. LOL
He shot it 4 times! LMAO

He wasn;t too happy about that and still refuses to talk about it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

A mounted rattle snake I have has gotten it's far share of holy s*%#ts


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Around 1980, my uncle kept an old Miller lite Bob Uecker, life-size cutout in the camp trailer. He put it in the window so it looked like someone was standing there. Dad and I pull up, and it works on us. That next day, we were down at the creek, and heard a vehicle at the camp area. We sneek around through the brush, and see an old hispanic guy talking to the side of the trailer. The old man had an easement through our ranch to get to his, and just decided to stop by. My uncle felt bad since we knew him, and came out of the brush laughing. Old man said he was talking to the Bob Uecker cutout for over a minute before we showed up.

Javelina:
2 years ago, my dad and I were in the stand in Mexico, and it was getting dark. Noticed my dad kept watching the sendero where the truck was, but I never saw anything. He said he was tired, so he asked me to get the truck so we didn't have to lug all our stuff. I get about 150 yds from the stand, and out walks a pack of about 12-15 javelinas. Scary part is, there are no trees or rocks on this part of the ranch, and the rifles are in the stand. I start pelting them with dirt clods, and try to hit them with whatever sticks I could find. After fighting with them for a little bit, they finally cleared off. I got the truck, and went back to get dad and the gear. Got out of the truck, and could hear him laughing over the diesel engine. He had seen the javelina, and wanted to get my reaction to them on video. When the camera wasn't shaking from laughter, you could see my initial reaction when they walked out, and me scrambling around for sticks and dirt clods, then the war. I still want to get him for that, and I need to come up with a plan that won't give him a heart attack.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We have a guy on our lease who swears he has a friend of a friend who had an owl attack him in his stand and the owl killed the guy. We called BS and he still insisted it was true. The following week when more hunters were up there I shot a crow that had been hanging around our camp and got some wire coat hangers and fastened them with tie wraps so that his head was up, beak open, legs outstretched and wings wide open. I attached Mr. crow to a tree limb with fishing line to where I could cut the line and he would swoop down right over our camp BBQ pit. That night I got the gentleman to tell the story again for those that had missed it the previous week... luckily he was standing right over the pit cooking steaks. Right after he finished the story and was looking back over the pit, I cut the line and hollered "OWL... Watch Out"!! That crow hit him right as he looked up and I have never seen anyone so frozen in terror in my life...LOL I was going to put the thing in his towerblind so it would catch him when he opened the door but I was afraid he would fall off and get hurt. Everytime we ask him to tell his owl story now he tells us to F Off!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

We're usually way too serious about our hunting for practical jokes. I'm pretty sure there would be fist fights resulting from some of the ones I've read here. LOL


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

1986 Hunting on an invite in East Texas at a friend of a friends place in Shelby county. Friday we have a few beers and i decide to go to sleep early because 5 am comes early. So I go to bed around 9:30 pm. Well my buddies stay up drinkin and at 1 am decide to play joke on me and my brother. They wake us in a hurry that it's late 6 am, and it's gonna be daylight soon, they have moved the time on the alarm clock, and they say they'll drop us off first since we'll be the furthest from camp. We get in the back of the truck and they drive a coup[le of miles then leaves us in this field and say we should split up and find a tree to climb. Then drive off and they to camp and go to bed. Meanwhile we sit in the dark waiting for daylight. after an hour and a half goes by I am realizing we got shafted, when my brother finds me, and uses a few choice words for MY friends. So now decide we need to find camp in the dark. It takes a while but we find our way back. We were ready to kill them when we got back! Needless to say I never asked to go on a free hunt again! Still ****** me off when I think about it.


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

*Aggies vs longhorns*

Well I hunt with a guy that him and his daughter are big longhorn fans. She acutally is in school at austion now. Well with me going to A&M we always give each other hard time around camp. Well just the other day when A&M beat the hell out of the longhorns the **** talk begin. Well friday night when they went to bed I drove to there stands and decorated there stands with as much A&M and aggie I had. I had a nice blanket that I nailed around the deer stand. It was pretty funny when I got back to camp.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Those jokers put a singing santa in by BIL's blind. When he opened the door santa started ho ho ho and merry x-mas stuff. Then they put all kinds of ladies undies in there the day he takes my sister (his wife) to the blind with him. Well paybacks are tough as the main instigator found out the next time he went to his blind. My BIL got several large garbage bags of styro packing peanuts and filled his buddies blind half full with this stuff and then shut the window. Needless to say, snow came very early that year when his buddy visited his blind next weekend.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

We got pretty drunk(long time ago) on a per season fix up camping trip. About midnight my bro climbed up in a tower blind. We could hear him yelling but thought he was crying wolf. He gets back and had grabbed a yellow jacket nest while climbing in the blind. His hand swelled up huge. He passed out after a while and we got some maybeline samples out of the glove box(buddys wife sold it) and painted my bros fingernails. He woke up and got mad. We told him to soak his hands in coleman lantern fuel and it would come off. Bad advice. He left looking and smelling like a bad dream. He had to stop and get gas in the first little town. He says he got some real funny looks.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> We have a guy on our lease who swears he has a friend of a friend who had an owl attack him in his stand and the owl killed the guy. We called BS and he still insisted it was true. The following week when more hunters were up there I shot a crow that had been hanging around our camp and got some wire coat hangers and fastened them with tie wraps so that his head was up, beak open, legs outstretched and wings wide open. I attached Mr. crow to a tree limb with fishing line to where I could cut the line and he would swoop down right over our camp BBQ pit. That night I got the gentleman to tell the story again for those that had missed it the previous week... luckily he was standing right over the pit cooking steaks. Right after he finished the story and was looking back over the pit, I cut the line and hollered "OWL... Watch Out"!! That crow hit him right as he looked up and I have never seen anyone so frozen in terror in my life...LOL I was going to put the thing in his towerblind so it would catch him when he opened the door but I was afraid he would fall off and get hurt. Everytime we ask him to tell his owl story now he tells us to F Off!


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

That ain't funny. I had one try to get cozy with me one morning. Guess he was coming back to sleep. It ain't no fun looking at 3" long talons coming straight for your face as you're scanning the sendero for deer. We eventually put a bird/owl house on top of that blind and he likes it better up there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

This thread got me thinkin, i'm goin up to a buddys ranch to deer hunt this weekend and had an idea for a joke. I go to one blind and my two buddys go to another blind together. One of my friends (whos dad owns the ranch) is in on the joke, I plan to sneak up on the feeder right at sunset with my face, hands, and arms painted dark brown, dark haired wig with the hair kinda covering my face and some old nasty clothes and a back pack, hope fully my buddy wont recognize me, my buddy that is in on the joke wil tell the other guy to just be quiet and maye the "illegal" will leave and keep him from shooting me. While I proceed to check out the feeder, then walk over the the blind ,pull out a pillow and sleeping bag from the back pack and climb into the blind and see what his reaction is. All the while my buddy is video taping the incident. You guys think it would work? Any other ideas to add to the plot?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope he don't shoot. Mr Mudbugs has got to be the best one yet. It would be time for a hangin.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Rooster. said:


> This thread got me thinkin, i'm goin up to a buddys ranch to deer hunt this weekend and had an idea for a joke. I go to one blind and my two buddys go to another blind together. One of my friends (whos dad owns the ranch) is in on the joke, I plan to sneak up on the feeder right at sunset with my face, hands, and arms painted dark brown, dark haired wig with the hair kinda covering my face and some old nasty clothes and a back pack, hope fully my buddy wont recognize me, my buddy that is in on the joke wil tell the other guy to just be quiet and maye the "illegal" will leave and keep him from shooting me. While I proceed to check out the feeder, then walk over the the blind ,pull out a pillow and sleeping bag from the back pack and climb into the blind and see what his reaction is. All the while my buddy is video taping the incident. You guys think it would work? Any other ideas to add to the plot?


If you think its wise to play games with a guy and a loaded gun. Go for it. Personally I don't think it's worth the risk but that's just me. I hope after reading some of these other posts you and your buddy will come up with a diifferent plan.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> If you think its wise to play games with a guy and a loaded gun. Go for it. Personally I don't think it's worth the risk but that's just me. I hope after reading some of these other posts you and your buddy will come up with a diifferent plan.


yeah, I agree. Games are games and when guns are involved all bets are off.
I had a 2nd cousin shot and killed by another hunter on public land many years ago.. the hunter claimed he mistook him for a deer moving in the brush.


----------



## Dinho (May 14, 2006)

Part 1.
Earlier this year, browsing anothe site, I came across a picture of two real fat and friendly bucks, I guess they live close to a residential area and they have become the neiborhood pets. Well, I copied the pictures and emailed them to a buddy, Darryl, who has been bugging me to let him hunt on our ranch. I have taken him up to the ranch on "scouting" trips and he has seen all the rubs on the small trees I've planted, lots of hoof prints etc. SO when he gets this picture, with no message, he instantly assumes I took the picture from the house at the ranch, and its on. 

FOr 3-4 months straight, he is emailing that picture around to everybody, telling everybody how he is going to get his buck this year, telling his dad, his uncle, clients, friends, I mean EVERYBODY, if you knew this guy, you understand he likes to talk. Finally under pressure from my girl, I broke down and told him it was not my picture, he was ******. His dad was ****** too, said "does he know I won golden gloves boxing? Does he know your uncle did underwater demolition for the navy? " 

Part II
Letting him think I was feeling bad for playing such a drawn out joke on him, I took him up to the ranch with me, and we spotted two nice bucks, one with a very high rack. We were not packing anything, so we just got a good look at them. 

A couple of weeks later, this other buddy of mine, Chad, drove down from Seminole to go on a Big E tuna trip, and it got cancelled, so he turned around and drove back, about a 1200 mile round trip. Darryl and I talked about Chad's no-go, and then I told Darryl I let Chad and his buddy stay the night at the ranch and they were probably going to hunt this evening and next morning. Boy did he come unglued. He cussed up a storm for a good half hour, talking about "Im going to kick you in the netz next time I see you" and all this good stuff. I let him boil for about 2hrs and called him back to let him know I wuz jess playin, man. He he he.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea, you guys are probly right, i'll forget that plan and try to think up somethin more safe. Maybe just the old setting all the clock forward 5 hours trick will work.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Rooster. said:


> This thread got me thinkin, i'm goin up to a buddys ranch to deer hunt this weekend and had an idea for a joke. I go to one blind and my two buddys go to another blind together. One of my friends (whos dad owns the ranch) is in on the joke, I plan to sneak up on the feeder right at sunset with my face, hands, and arms painted dark brown, dark haired wig with the hair kinda covering my face and some old nasty clothes and a back pack, hope fully my buddy wont recognize me, my buddy that is in on the joke wil tell the other guy to just be quiet and maye the "illegal" will leave and keep him from shooting me. While I proceed to check out the feeder, then walk over the the blind ,pull out a pillow and sleeping bag from the back pack and climb into the blind and see what his reaction is. All the while my buddy is video taping the incident. You guys think it would work? Any other ideas to add to the plot?


I have always said if I see bigfoot I'm gonna ground check him so be careful


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Rooster. said:


> Yea, you guys are probly right, i'll forget that plan and try to think up somethin more safe. Maybe just the old setting all the clock forward 5 hours trick will work.


Glad you changed your mind. We would like to hear you report back a successful prank. Try the alarm clock taped to the bottom of the stand. Set it to go off at or just after day break. :rotfl:


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Part II of the Elk horns (Hosts Revenge)*

OK now for the revenge portion

On day 2 of the hunt a friend of mine shot a nice doe policy at the camp is to clean, quarter and store the deer for transport. The ranch has a license to do this and all they do is give you a letter stating where, when etc.... Well the host is good friends with the local GW who comes to camp occasionally. The host set it up so the GW would show up that evening after the hunt. Once he arrived the GW asked to see any game we had taken. (Host is in on it no one else) They go to the cooler were this guy has his deer stored and immediatley asks to talk to the hunter. The GW tells the guy he needs to see proof of sex and his tag which has disappeared (host pocket) also that it is illegal to quarter a deer and dispose of the rest The nervious hunter talks to the GW few a few minutes the GW then explains to him that he needs to take him in to town to be booked for an illegal deer and that the Jp will not be available until Monday (this is Saturday). GW cuffs the hunter and leads him away while the host tells him there's nothing he can do. GW explains that there is a $500 fine plus deer replacement cost to be determined by the state but that it could be around 5K-6K. They took it as far as putting the guy in the truck and starting to drive away. I swear the guy was crying when they let him out of the truck and he spent sometime in the bathroom probably changing some underwear.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Revenge is best served cold! LOL


----------



## SCOTT SOKOLY (May 28, 2004)

I hunted with some outfitters (waterfowl) in the Winnie area for several years and we had another guide that was known as "psyco." This guy is deathly afraid of spiders and snakes.

One day after brushign blinds, the owner and I are driving out of one of the ponds and find a 4' water moccasin in the road. I quickly dispatch this snake and manage to keep him mostly intact. I throw him in the back of the Polaris six wheeler and we head for the lodge. After quite a few beers the owner reaches into the back of his bike to remove the empty beer cans and grabs the snake. He comes unglued and we all have a good laugh. But by now "Psyco" is in the lodge asleep. We take the snake and coil it up under the brake pedel of his truck, figuring he would come out and see the snake and get a little upset. Being late on Sunday afternoon, the rest of us head back to our respective houses leaving "Psyco" asleep. 

At around 1:00 a.m. he wakes up and decides todrive to his parents house in Orange. He gets up locks the lodge and walks barefoot to his truck. Upon entering thetruck he starts it and climbs in. With his barefoot he depresses the brake pedal. The next weekend we had all forgotten about it until he comes out and decides to square off with all of us at once after he shows us the 3" dent in the roof of his truck where he jumped straight up and ******** himself squealing like a schoolgirl. 

He has since left that outfitter along with a bunch of the rest of us, but that still remains on of the best jokes ever played @ that nuthouse.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Just remember this. We had been out shooting ducks coming over this leeve. You have to picture four young men shooting ducks coming over this incline. The one guy had been talking about this ten gauge goose gun that his father was going to let him use. So that led me to become a little mischievus. He had shoot the gun a few time and had finally shot this one duck flying right above him(this is how most of them came in) Well I had brought a couple of 3" MAG buck shot with me. He did not see me put the shell in his gun. Next duck fly's over, we say take the shot. He pulls the trigger and crumps like a green twig. He still checks his gun everytime before he shoots now.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I kind of like killing a rattle snake and coiling it up near a place where people tend top congregate. Ive seen some fat boys catch some major air after spotting the snake!!


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Rattle snakes*



 surfspeck said:


> I kind of like killing a rattle snake and coiling it up near a place where people tend top congregate. Ive seen some fat boys catch some major air after spotting the snake!!


Try the old tie some fishing line to the neck (make sure it's dead) and lay it just out of sight by the door. one guy around the side of the building. When the next guy gets there be ready and as they open the door give it a good tug so it slides right by their feet you'd be amazed how high a 250lb man can jump.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Get some shunk pee & a q-tip..rub a lil bit on his door handle of his truck..
That stink wont come off for 10 days...
He'll keep smellin his hand..wonder'n where it came from
Oxx.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok Ox where the heck are you gettin the Shunk Pee, or do we really want to know?


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*shunk pee*

Is that something like skank pee?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

hunt2grill said:


> Try the old tie some fishing line to the neck (make sure it's dead) and lay it just out of sight by the door. one guy around the side of the building. When the next guy gets there be ready and as they open the door give it a good tug so it slides right by their feet you'd be amazed how high a 250lb man can jump.


Or put the snake inside a drink cooler, with the line tied to the head of the snake and the lid of the cooler. Guy opens the lid and the string pulls the snake up out of the cooler like it's about to strike! Talk about a heart attack!:rotfl:


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Try This!*

Try this one when one of them passes out by the camp fire in a chair.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

like this one??



Fishdaze said:


> Or put the snake inside a drink cooler, with the line tied to the head of the snake and the lid of the cooler. Guy opens the lid and the string pulls the snake up out of the cooler like it's about to strike! Talk about a heart attack!:rotfl:


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

except..you wouldnt need the string...that one is automatic


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

my family broke up the ranch and we have an uncle who will shoot any thing on his part !
so trent the oldest started peeing in a milk jug and going and dumping it in to charlies deer feeder , well charlie did not ever catch on to the prank but trent still does it about twice a season ! LOL charlie is still complaing about the lack of deer he sees


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*up to your chin in 2 sec*

one more prank but on old uncle george , i took him duck hunting but my dog was out with a stingray hit so we where fetching our own , well in front of the blind was a shallow channel about 5 ft deep we shoot some ducks and ol geoge goes to fetch up and in one step goes from 2 feet to 5 feet in to some real cold water over his waders , boy was he mad and wanted to go back to camp but i let him freeze it out for about 5 minits then took him back . he is still telling his freinds what a prank i pulled on him


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

*Ok Ox where the heck are you gettin the Shunk Pee, or do we really want to know?

Is that something like skank pee?.(Not unless your(( X)) has a Black body with a white stripe)

You can get it @ Academy in the scent Isle
My lord..do I have to teach ya the dirty deeds 101?:rotfl:

Oxx.. 
*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Several years ago, I was on a lease with 2 of my cousins and best friend from high school. We had an old tent that we kept stuff in so we didn't have to pack it in every trip. Well, one cousin had this big arse fake roach (This thing was as real looking as they get and about 6 inches long and 3 inches wide). Before we headed out for the evening hunt we put this thing under a fuel heater that we had. To set the scene, this tent is packed with all kinds a **** so moving around is limited. We placed this roach under the heater and waited for the right timing. 


Just before heading out, we tell my buddy that we may want to check the heater while it's daylight since the cold front was just starting to hit. With the heater placed in the far back corner, we watch the scene unfold. He makes his way to the heater, picks it up and pauses. Seeing the roach, he nervously turns his head and says what the f#$ is that? Without hesitation (while he's not looking at the roach) I yell "LOOK OUT", turn and run like hell. 

He tore that old tent all to hell getting out of there, only to see me and my cousin laying on the ground, clutching our stomachs with tears rolling from our eyes. 

After god knows how long of gut wrentching laughter, he say: Hmm, y'all are some comedian mother f-ers huh?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> like this one??


Somebody would get an arse whoopin for this prank. And I don't care how big you are.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

lol..after my buddies saw this snake in this ice chest they always ask for a beer first before just opening the cooler and grabbing one..worked out pretty good for me



Da_Noob said:


> Somebody would get an arse whoopin for this prank. And I don't care how big you are.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*how*

how big a fella are ya--lol



Da_Noob said:


> Somebody would get an arse whoopin for this prank. And I don't care how big you are.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

It seems like every lease has the guy thats afraid of snakes. We had such an unfortunate victim on a lease out near Del Rio a few yearsback. Everyone on the lease (10 guys) had known each other for many years and new our victim was over the top scared of snakes. The three pranks below all happened in the same day.....
1) someone brought a fake ceramic rattler coiled and placed it under a rag near the coffee maker. Our victim is also notoriously sloppy and is always the first up to hunt. Do the math on this one....make coffee,spilled water,need rag..OH S**T.....crash.....it was well worth a new coffee pot!
2) we were fortunate enough to catch a rattler on the road and quietly killed him. He was brought back to camp after the morning hunt and placed under our same victims lawn chair in the yard. He sat down to have lunch and someone told him they thought they saw something under his chair. He said he wasnt falling for another joke. We all backed away and one guy grabbed a shovel. He stopped laughing and took a very slow peek betwen his legs. I never knew he could levitate!
3)sometime during the same day, one of our victim's "friends" found a snake skin shed about 6-7 ft long(must have beena chicken snake or something). This was placed secretly in his sleeping bag. After a day like he had, when he turned on the lamp and found what was in his bag, he fell out of the top bunk screaming and cussing. He loaded up and drove home to Houston that night!

I guess that's what friends are for!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Just got done completing a T1 TPWD draw hunt for does and the biologist there said to please remove the pink flagging ribbons when we were done. Why? we asked and he said the deer are eating the pink flagging ribbon not any of the other colors just the pink. He was dead serious!!

At the conclusion of the evening hunt when he went to age one of the does by checking its teeth he spread the jaws with a speading bar and split the cheek and a whole wad of pink flagging tape fell out. You coulda heard a pin drop when he straighten up and turned around and looked at the group. The whole place cracked up and bellied roared for a while.

The next morning while cleaning a doe somebody reached over and started pulling on something at the bunghole. Started pulling out orange ribbon - must been 10 foot of that color in there. Just goes to show they like other colors too!! Dem biologist don't know squat!!

It was a great hunt


----------



## wh1059 (Mar 20, 2010)

i ****** on my frat brother while he was passed out and convinced him that he ****** him self and ruined his phone


----------



## wh1059 (Mar 20, 2010)

wizzed*


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Bret said:


> yeah, I agree. Games are games and when guns are involved all bets are off.
> I had a 2nd cousin shot and killed by another hunter on public land many years ago.. the hunter claimed he mistook him for a deer moving in the brush.


Thats why you dont shoot what you cant see. To many trigger happy ppl.
My condolences for your family.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## RAHDAWG (Dec 19, 2010)

*That's my dog*

A few yeears back, several of us were hunting in Huntsville. The guy running the lease was always talking about his hunting dog. The dog didn't really belong to him, and he just came and went as he pleased, but the guy claimed him anyway. It seems he hadn't seen him in awhile and kept wondering where he went. Anyway, we were all having steaks and a choice beverage when the lease owner drove up. He called the guy outside and was talking to him. Next thing we hear is the lease manager hoolaring about his dog. We all went outside to see what the commotion was and the guy was really upset over the dog. Apparently it had died and the other guy found him. The lease manager went on and on, really distraught over the dog. So I was going to go over and try to console him a bit and I heard him say "Awe the He-- with it". Then he picked up the rope around the dog's neck and started swing the dog around and around. We thought he had lost his mind. It turns out that it was a coyote the the owner had found. He suckered in about 8 of us.!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

about blew my wine all over the screen on this one. That is funny Stuff right there.



OxbowOutfitters said:


> This About had me in tears.....It wont be long & lil Bro will get ya back.
> 
> Oxx..


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I will never forget the time we had it set up on the skills trail of the youth hunt when our good friends who are also game wardens were sitting on your tailgate as you backed up to the snake. I thought they were going to tear the truck up trying to get off the tailgate.



Rack Ranch said:


> A mounted rattle snake I have has gotten it's far share of holy s*%#ts


----------

